# Hid-In-Pines Vineyard NE SARE Training Systems Trial



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2012)

I have included a link here to my preliminary information on my Training Systems Trial this year. This trial was made possible this year through the USDA Program - Northeast SARE (Sustainable Agriculture Research and Education).

The link is to my Research page of my website. I have updated it today with basic videos preharvest in the trial showing each variety on each training system. These are large files so only download if you have good broadband. Below them you can find some graphs showing basic comparisons between varieties on each training system. I have included yield in pounds per vine average as well as converted to tons per acre. I also have graphs for Brix, pH and TA (g/L). I will be writing the final report for the trial soon and it will become available on the website as well as uploaded to the national SARE Database of projects.

I hope you find this entertaining and useful information. Remember I have no professional crew to make these videos. A few of them are blurry as I had taken several videos before I discovered the lens was covered with a lot of dust! Oh Well!

http://hipvineyard.com/hipvineyard/research/research.html

here is a sample graph of what is included.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a link to an Excel file which documents a good deal of the information we gathered this year in the trial. Check the other tabs for information by variety and training system. Please do not alter or distribute this information. This is all preliminary data and I am including it here to show the breadth of research we did here this year. Sorry the WineMakingTalk site does not allow excel files so I have it on my website.

http://hipvineyard.com/hipvineyard/research/FinalHarvestResults2012RL2.xls


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, Rich!

You do so much on all of this - and I want you to know I believe it is more than just appreciated. You are making us all _think_ (certainly makes ME think!) about how what we do effects what we harvest. I look forward to getting into the details of all this.

Thank you!


----------



## Deezil (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy Cow!

Thanks for cluing us into all your hard work, greatly appreciate you sharing the results
Cant wait to sift through it all


----------



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2012)

I will be helping to interpret and present the results with the final report to the project. It will be a summary of the information in a format more easily digested and utilized by the average person (hopefully at least). I thought maybe some of you would like a sneak preview to see just part of what I have been up to this summer and fall.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of data.

My initial take after a quick glance at the yields and labs:

The chemistry is pretty comparable across the trellis systems. The major difference is in yield. It appears that more vigorous vines (St. Pepin, Marquette) benefit more from GDC than less vigorous vines. This is something I suspected would be the case. 

The good news is you can increase yield with similar quality using Mod-GDC.

Is my quick analysis correct?


----------



## fivebk (Oct 30, 2012)

Rich, you must be one hard working s#b!!! I don't know how you find the time for all this and run a winery at the same time. THANKS for all the hours you put in and also for sharing this info with everyone else.

BOB


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2012)

My big picture on this is that , yes, we can influence and increase yield by matching the appropriate training system to the vigor type and variety. Why not get more grapes per acre if we can keep the same chemistry numbers? Conventional wisdom and recommendations limit the crop to ensure proper ripening. I have found from previous trials and the current one that we can actually improve quality and reduce acids by increasing the yield to a certain point. Case in point is that with all varieties, the TA was actually less with the Mod GDC. The highest TA was seen with the Scott Henry in spite of it being a split canopy.

I will be trying to find all the trends as I analyze the data for the final report.

Bob and all, thanks for the praise - it is appreciated. Sometimes I get discouraged with all the work and constantly being broke, but words of encouragement help. The hard part this year was getting through all the work while being in constant pain from kidney stones.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2012)

Good data Rich, thanks for posting this up. Easy to read as well!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice Rich - thanks!!!


----------



## srcorndog (Apr 24, 2013)

Grapeman question? After bud break and we have new shoots all over the vines will you explain how to prune the new shoots for training to our chosen trellis system.
Thanks 
Charlie


----------



## grapeman (Apr 25, 2013)

srcorndog without knowing what your chosen system is, it is not possible to tell you how to train to it. Check out this thread on pruning to different training systems to get a rough idea. It has before and after pictures. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f25/pruning-different-training-systems-37597/ What year are your vines in and have you trained at all yet?


----------



## srcorndog (Apr 25, 2013)

Foulish mistake GDC on my chamborcin and top wire cordons on my traminette and cayuga white and Noiret.
I have trimmed all suckers from my irrigation line down 15 inches.My top wire on my GDC is 66 inches.
Will you show or do you have any pictures of your trimming after new leaves are present. I live at 1125 above sea level and I have had many days above 60 and all of my plants are setting bloom sets.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2013)

srcorndog go to the thread on pruning different training systems and I am adding some pictures to show the different systems at early growth. These pictures are from last year as we haven't hit budbreak yet.


----------



## srcorndog (Apr 28, 2013)

Now I can relate my vines are already past your pictures But they are great for reference. Thank you for what you do for the beginners. Please post as yours grow.
Charlie


----------

